# End Times: Europe crumbles under the devastating Impact of Mass Immigration



## Rapid (Sep 5, 2015)

Don't agree with everything in the video, and it is of course cut together out of context... but fuck me, this is scary. So let this be a warning to you. Hold on to your guns and protect your borders. Don't listen to anyone who tells you it's not effective. It just has to be done right... ask the Saudis.


----------



## Brill (Sep 5, 2015)

Damn @Rapid , that video reminds me of the zombie movie with Brad Pitt.

Is there any local talk about UK or EU intervention in Syria to stop the flow at the source? How can the EU separate refugees from IS operatives???


----------



## Rapid (Sep 5, 2015)

lindy said:


> How can the EU separate refugees from IS operatives???



They can't. At this stage we're probably flooded. There is literally zero border control.

The hordes push through and we just let them in. Why? Because it would be "racist" and "inhuman" to deny that to these "refugees". Nevermind the fact that they're nearly all coming from safe countries such as Turkey, so they cannot in any way be considered refugees fleeing a warzone at that stage. 






If they wanted to apply for asylum, then they could've done so in our foreign embassies in Turkey and such. Instead, they just rush our borders or cross the sea in crappy little boats (and we often end up having to save them). They know European politicians are too spineless to do anything out of fear of, once again, being branded racist or inhuman. Wouldn't want anything like that to affect their reelection chances, would we? 

What's worse is that our navies are actually towing any stranded boats to OUR coasts, instead of towing them back to their countries of origin. Everything we're doing is emboldening them and creating pull factors.

But perhaps what's most worrying is just how many Europeans are absolute fucking morons. Many people are actually welcoming this and want to take in even MORE of them. It's like they have no clue about how this is going to affect our cultures and demographics (which have already been tarnished in many places). Why? Partly because they want to give themselves a pat on the back for appearing 'progressive', and partly because these people are living in ivory towers. That is, in areas which have yet to be affected by mass immigration. Basically, this probably won't stop until half of Europe has been turned into a shithole and no one can ignore the issues anymore. But by then it will be too late.

The Germans, in particular, are the worst. They have a massive guilt complex. Being accused of "intolerance" (basically, Nazism) is the worst fate a German can suffer, as it will completely destroy their reputation and social circle. Other Germans will drop them like a hot potato and they will become a modern Leper. The Nazi accusation can be applied to any publicly announced opinion which is right-of-center on the political spectrum. In particular, it's the young 'progressive' individuals who always try to one-up each other in the Tolerance Olympics. There are pages and pages of shared media on facebook, glorifying the refugee situation and showcasing how awesome the Germans are for welcoming this 'cultural enrichment'. Those who don't like and share it are seen as suspicious. Those who try to argue logically in the comments are shouted down by the tolerance police.

This leads to a huge vacuum in the political landscape, because Merkel shaped her formerly conservative party to be a carbon copy of the Social Democrats. She rules with polls and automatically assumes the position of the perceived majority on any issue, meaning her formerly center-right party profile has completely vanished in the process. This leads to a huge, frustrated, center-right demographic (people who would vote Republican in the US) who have no party to vote for at all (except for the Bavarians, who have a conservative party of their own). The only other party on that side of the spectrum is the ACTUAL Nazi party (so to speak) and another independent party which recently got coopted by the real Nazis as well.

As you can see, the tolerance agenda is spread from the top. No politician can afford to mention something which isn't ideologically approved, because their political opponents will immediately call them out on it to profit from it. Merkel rules through maintaining the status quo as long as possible while spewing poll-supported majority opinions provided by advisers without tackling any real problems.


----------



## pardus (Sep 7, 2015)

Rapid said:


> But perhaps what's most worrying is just how many Europeans are absolute fucking morons. Many people are actually welcoming this and want to take in even MORE of them. It's like they have no clue about how this is going to affect our cultures and demographics (which have already been tarnished in many places). Why? Partly because they want to give themselves a pat on the back for appearing 'progressive', and partly because these people are living in ivory towers. That is, in areas which have yet to be affected by mass immigration. Basically, this probably won't stop until half of Europe has been turned into a shithole and no one can ignore the issues anymore. But by then it will be too late.
> 
> The Germans, in particular, are the worst. They have a massive guilt complex. Being accused of "intolerance" (basically, Nazism) is the worst fate a German can suffer, as it will completely destroy their reputation and social circle. Other Germans will drop them like a hot potato and they will become a modern Leper. The Nazi accusation can be applied to any publicly announced opinion which is right-of-center on the political spectrum. In particular, it's the young 'progressive' individuals who always try to one-up each other in the Tolerance Olympics. There are pages and pages of shared media on facebook, glorifying the refugee situation and showcasing how awesome the Germans are for welcoming this 'cultural enrichment'. Those who don't like and share it are seen as suspicious. Those who try to argue logically in the comments are shouted down by the tolerance police.
> 
> ...



Well is sounds like they are going to get what they deserve. Idiots.


----------



## Rapid (Sep 7, 2015)

pardus said:


> Well is sounds like they are going to get what they deserve. Idiots.



Absolutely, but don't worry, they'll find a way to blame someone else until the very end.

These people are more afraid that they might not be 'progressive' enough than they are afraid of dying. It's a sick disease, brought on by years of systematic conditioning from the media and state education.

On the plus side, the video I posted now has nearly 300,000 views, so it's going semi-viral... which is kind of a big deal for anything considered 'right wing' (i.e., sane) in Europe. Maybe more people will start to wake up.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 7, 2015)

Germany said they'd take 800,000 refugees.  Eight.Hundred.Thousand.  Wasn't Germany the country who said "multiculturalism has failed?"  Yeah, good luck getting that large a block of observant Muslims assimilated into your country.


----------



## Rapid (Sep 7, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> Germany said they'd take 800,000 refugees.  Eight.Hundred.Thousand.  Wasn't Germany the country who said "multiculturalism has failed?"  Yeah, good luck getting that large a block of observant Muslims assimilated into your country.



Those are official figures, meaning it will definitely turn out to be even more than that. Especially if you were to count all those who have no intention of registering. And that's for one year. One year. Just wait til those million+ start having kids, massively multiplying this already obscene figure. It's bad enough that native Europeans aren't having enough kids as it is, so the latest projections show that we will effectively become minorities in our own countries.

And now Iraqis and people from other shitholes (anyone with a little bit of money saved up) are already flocking to Turkey, hoping to make the trip across the Mediterranean sea. They've heard about the European dream promised to them by Merkel. Who can blame them when we're being such retards? No one's going to stop them at border. If their boats/dinghies get into trouble at sea, we'll even tow them to our beaches. The only thing which could save us at this stage is a series of military coups.






But we're doing... nothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The cultural & ethnic suicide is just one aspect of this. Let's not forget that IS and co. have been using these mass migrant movements to infiltrate us as well. There aren't going to be a few American service members around to stop the next train attack... and the one after that, and after that, and after that...

Here's just a taste of what's to come. Note that this is from earlier this year, before there was anything on the scale of the migration (sorry, 'cultural enrichment') we've seen in the past month. You do the math on how this will pan out.






Shit's gonna get real bad in the next decade or so.


----------



## pardus (Sep 7, 2015)

Rapid said:


> Here's just a taste of what's to come. Note that this is from earlier this year, before there was anything on the scale of the migration (sorry, 'cultural enrichment') we've seen in the past month. You do the math on how this will pan out.
> 
> Shit's gonna get real bad in the next decade or so.



Mob violence is bloody scary, I don't see a way out of this for Europe in general unless some very strong nationalist parties come to power, which very well could happen if this continues.


----------



## Rapid (Sep 8, 2015)

Migrant crisis: Germany 'can take 500,000 asylum-seekers a year' - BBC News

*Germany can cope with at least 500,000 asylum-seekers a year for several years, Vice Chancellor Sigmar Gabriel has said.*

What the fuck is going on...

Good news, everyone!

U.S. to accept 10,000 Syrian refugees: White House



> President Barack Obama has directed his administration to prepare to take in at least 10,000 Syrian refugees over the next year, the White House said on Thursday.
> 
> *In a letter distributed to House members and seen by Reuters, Democratic Representative David Cicilline asked Obama to accommodate 65,000 Syrian refugees by the end of 2016. Religious groups have called for the United States to accept 100,000 Syrian refugees.*



It's merely a drop in the ocean compared to the millions we fucktards in Europe are 'accepting', but hey. Now, select areas of America (wherever these people will be settled) will get to enjoy some of that cultural enrichment too.

I'm sure they'll be quality contributors to your home towns. Oh, wait, what's that? More Than 90 Percent of Middle Eastern Refugees on Food Stamps



> *More than 90 percent of recent refugees from Middle Eastern nations are on food stamps and nearly 70 percent receive cash assistance*, according to government data.
> 
> According to Office of Refugee Resettlement (ORR) data highlighted by the immigration subcommittee staff of Sen. Jeff Sessions in FY 2013, 91.4 percent of Middle Eastern refugees (accepted to the U.S. between 2008-2013) received food stamps, 73.1 percent were on Medicaid or Refugee Medical Assistance and 68.3 percent were on cash welfare.



We can't even take proper care of our own citizens and veterans, yet there's money for people who in many cases will never integrate (at best) and may even turn into national security threats in the future (at worse).

Back to Europe now...

Le Pen On Course For President As Migrant Opposition Grows In France

*Marine Le Pen would win the first round of the next French presidential election if it were held now, a poll has found.*



> The Ifop poll puts anti-mass immigration politician Le Pen in first place with 27 per cent, with former president Nicolas Sarkozy two points behind on 25. Incumbent François Hollande would be eliminated in the first round, coming a poor third on just 19 per cent.


----------



## poison (Sep 11, 2015)

Riot breaks out in German refugee camp after Koran torn apart

Hahahaha


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 11, 2015)

I expected nothing less from those uncivilized bastards.


----------



## Marine0311 (Sep 11, 2015)

Send all those who riot back.


----------



## The Accountant (Sep 11, 2015)

Damn, seems I was late. Looks like the video in your original post @Rapid was removed by the user.


----------



## poison (Sep 11, 2015)

Bingo. They should have hauled em out by the hair, thrown them on a boat back. I would expect someone who wants free shit to behave and try to make a good impression.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Sep 11, 2015)

I wonder what terrorist organizations are thinking...


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 11, 2015)

The Hate Ape said:


> I wonder what terrorist organizations are thinking...



 I will dig up the link after I get home, and I'm not on my phone, but apparently they already look at it as fertile recruiting grounds


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 11, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> I will dig up the link after I get home, and I'm not on my phone, but apparently they already look at it as fertile recruiting grounds


We know some of the refugees are actually fighters and recruiters.  Which is why letting them into your country is beyond stupid.


----------



## AWP (Sep 11, 2015)

Europe seems hell bent engineering its own demise and all because of humanitarian concerns. Nations forget their primary purpose is to take care of that country, not another country's interests.

The day Europe implodes because humanitarian "necessity" matters more than a country, that's the day Hitler won WWII.

ETA: Grammar.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 12, 2015)

Russia and China should probably take in about a million refugees each.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Rapid (Sep 13, 2015)

Florida173 said:


>



Very true -- regarding those things not being shown on TV (except the bits where they're made to look like victims). It's disgustingly obvious Western media has an agenda in this.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 13, 2015)

Rapid said:


> Very true -- regarding those things not being shown on TV (except the bits where they're made to look like victims). It's disgustingly obvious Western media has an agenda in this.



Media has become the sculptor of the "news", and has lost the idea journalistic reporting. It does not take all that long to figure out what side a "news" agency is. I wonder if editors, reporters, and video are on payrolls we do not know about. Pick any news agency, and they will tell you a story, not report news. That story is what people believe, while the reality could be 180 degrees off. It used to be the format of Pravda, now it is everywhere. If you want to stay sane, limit yourself to an hour or so a day on "news. Vary your sources, and keep your 4 ply tinfoil hat near by.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 13, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Media has become the sculptor of the "news", and has lost the idea journalistic reporting. It does not take all that long to figure out what side a "news" agency is. I wonder if editors, reporters, and video are on payrolls we do not know about. Pick any news agency, and they will tell you a story, not report news. That story is what people believe, while the reality could be 180 degrees off. It used to be the format of Pravda, now it is everywhere. If you want to stay sane, limit yourself to an hour or so a day on "news. Vary your sources, and keep your 4 ply tinfoil hat near by.


Not understanding they will get their heads lopped off in an Islamic Country; or go to jail if we become a Socialist Country.  The Media, Like Western Civilization is poisoning itself, and won't understand it until just before the end.


----------



## Trev (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm no historian or anything, but didn't such an event play a role in the fall of the Roman Empire? With Barbarians settling in the Empire's territory, the Roman Empire lost alot of it's land and income which affected Romes already bad economy, and with weak politians, and a weak military, were unable to do anything about it, and eventually there were more Barbarians living in Rome then actual Romans? Or have I been taken for a fool?


----------



## Rapid (Sep 13, 2015)

Look at these idiots.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 13, 2015)

They want refugees, so have all 10,000 move in as their neighbors.

Honestly, though, I kinda wonder how soon they'd begin to think differently about wanting more.


----------



## Florida173 (Sep 13, 2015)

Raptor said:


> They want refugees, so have all 10,000 move in as their neighbors.
> 
> Honestly, though, I kinda wonder how soon they'd begin to think differently about wanting more.



I think NIMBY comes into play here


----------



## AWP (Sep 13, 2015)

Trev said:


> I'm no historian or anything, but didn't such an event play a role in the fall of the Roman Empire? With Barbarians settling in the Empire's territory, the Roman Empire lost alot of it's land and income which affected Romes already bad economy, and with weak politians, and a weak military, were unable to do anything about it, and eventually there were more Barbarians living in Rome then actual Romans? Or have I been taken for a fool?



One of several big events. They crumbled internally which left them unable to respond to external threats. Gibbon's _The History of the Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire _does a great job of describing the events but you have to make it through 3 volumes written in the 18th century and its accompanying prose. Lots of reasons, but the gist is "internally weakened and unable to stand up to external threats."

This just in: the West/ the world is to blame.

Refugee crisis: We can all afford to be human - CNN.com



> Of course it's not enough; nothing will be enough to stop this unless the war ends. Again this week, the United Nations Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon stated the painfully and shamefully obvious when he acknowledged that the big powers sitting around the Security Council are still failing in Syria.
> 
> Few people want to leave their homes, or their land. I covered the wars in Bosnia and Kosovo that led to the last major refugee crisis to hit Europe during the 1990s.
> 
> When the West successfully intervened to end those wars, most returned. Most who stayed were a tribute to their adopted countries, as refugees have been throughout history.



Migrant crisis: West reaps what it has sown - CNN.com



> What is heartening is the overdue outpouring of public concern triggered by Aylan's needless, shaming death. Perhaps volunteer food bank collectors in Hamburg, emergency convoy drivers in Belfast and local councillors in Normandy are ready to admit what their governments will not: that the West bears primary responsibility for this recurring tragedy -- and that, whatever the causes, common human decency demands Europe do all it can to halt it.
> 
> And then there is Syria. Millions displaced, hundreds of thousands dead, the neighborhood destabilized, the war continuing with no end in sight. Is it fair to blame Barack Obama, David Cameron or Angela Merkel for President Bashar al-Assad's genocidal, Russian and Iranian-backed bid to cling to power?
> 
> ...



While there's a certain amount of truth in play, we should have done more, laying the solution at the West's feet is absurd. When this fails "we" take the blame, not the bad guys. If we commit troops, we're screwed. If we fail to stop them (impossible without troops) we're screwed. Nicely done, media. Vermin. Everyone take a drink from the fail bucket. We've "earned" it.


----------



## Trev (Sep 14, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> One of several big events. They crumbled internally which left them unable to respond to external threats. Gibbon's _The History of the Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire _does a great job of describing the events but you have to make it through 3 volumes written in the 18th century and its accompanying prose. Lots of reasons, but the gist is "internally weakened and unable to stand up to external threats."


 Starting to sound like we in the west are the new Romans.


----------



## AWP (Sep 14, 2015)

Trev said:


> Starting to sound like we in the west are the new Romans.



Yes and no. My utterly non-scholarly opinion has me cringe when comparisons are made between the US and Rome for example. If you call it the West vs. Rome it becomes more problematic. The former is the different between a 10 lap race and a 100 lap race. The track may be the same, you may use the same car, but the set up is different, you have fuel consumption and tire wear, engine wear, driver fatigue...so they aren't the same race. Rome was around for 500+ years, 1500 if you accept the "other" versions. The modern West is, depending upon one's world view, anywhere from 70 - 150 or so years old. The US is realistically a contender for the title of New Rome for about 70 years, 100 if you're generous. Many of the political upheavals which occurred (the multiple instances of the Praetorian Guard "elevating one to the purple" come to mind) aren't a reality now, so we're forced to find parallels which are a bit oversimplified in our time.

Sure, on the surface the comparisons are valid, but I think you have to dig a bit deeper and that's when they fall apart; almost like comparing the Titanic and the Andrea Doria.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 14, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> almost like comparing the Titanic and the Andrea Doria.



More like the Titanic and the Edmund Fitzgerald at this point.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 14, 2015)

The "news" media plays such a large role in what people think about, and what they do. That card was not in the deck Rome had to play with. Rome began falling apart at the fringes first. Their Legions were more and more filled with locals in the outer regions, England being the best example. Then the region of Gaul began using locals to fill thier ranks too. The Roman Army was more and more made up of non Romans. Rather than Romans in the legions, it was soldiers who could become Romans after time in the Legions. What was happening in Rome was a government removed from the men who made Rome. As time went by, the split became greater and greater; the edges of the emipre were ignored. Hadrian solved the Britian problem by building a wall, which solved nothing. If there was the media coverage like we have today, I think the fall of Rome would have happened much faster. That is the problem we have today, media has so much power, it drives and even shapes so much today. Our media goes so far as to drive changes in education at every level. Rome never had this problem, and I think that is why it lasted as long as it did. I believe we will fall much sooner, and it will be ugly.

Rant over, back into my wee cave here in The Valley.


----------



## Hillclimb (Sep 14, 2015)

Rapid said:


> Look at these idiots.





Florida173 said:


>



They must live on opposite planet. And I'm living on a prison on bullshit planet.

Its amusing to see these "flavor or the week-ers."

Did they resolve the lion dispute and fix the world over there? Now they're ready to tackle Syrian immigration? What's next? :-/

I say we allow it, so long as the protestors open their homes with a spare bedroom for each immigrant.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 14, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> The "news" media plays such a large role in what people think about, and what they do. That card was not in the deck Rome had to play with. Rome began falling apart at the fringes first. Their Legions were more and more filled with locals in the outer regions, England being the best example. Then the region of Gaul began using locals to fill thier ranks too. The Roman Army was more and more made up of non Romans. Rather than Romans in the legions, it was soldiers who could become Romans after time in the Legions. What was happening in Rome was a government removed from the men who made Rome. As time went by, the split became greater and greater; the edges of the emipre were ignored. Hadrian solved the Britian problem by building a wall, which solved nothing. If there was the media coverage like we have today, I think the fall of Rome would have happened much faster. That is the problem we have today, media has so much power, it drives and even shapes so much today. Our media goes so far as to drive changes in education at every level. Rome never had this problem, and I think that is why it lasted as long as it did. I believe we will fall much sooner, and it will be ugly.
> 
> Rant over, back into my wee cave here in The Valley.



Yeah and their water was full of lead.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 14, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> Yeah and their water was full of lead.



The use of lead was rather common. The water had plenty to be sure, but it was appreciated in cooking as well. The lead added a sweetness that the Romans came to enjoy, even savor. I imagine lead was found in the cooking pots, and most certianly in the pottery used to serve the food from. I am not sure if free lead was actually added food as it was prepared, I rather doubt it. What you say about lead, @TLDR20, is very true.


----------



## Rapid (Sep 18, 2015)

*Rotterdam train suspect held by Dutch police after ‘bomb threat’*



Embedded media from this media site is no longer available








Fucking piece of filth refuses to even stand up or walk for himself (he's not unconscious or hurt; see the vid) and has to be dragged around by far better men than himself. Quite accurate depiction of the situation as a whole.

We can expect more of these 'fake attacks' as more and more people find out that they might risk being deported/not granted asylum. Hey, life in a European prison is paradise compared to where they might have to go back to.


----------



## AWP (Oct 2, 2015)

Fortunately, Germany has some unused land and buildings for the refugees.

Germany is housing refugees within Holocaust-era concentration camps



> On Tuesday, the world remembered the 70th anniversary of the liberation of Nazi death camp Auschwitz. The same day, the German city of Augsburg decided to turn a branch of the former concentration camp at Dachau into a refugee center. The asylum seekers were slated to live in a building where thousands of slave laborers suffered and died under the Nazi regime.
> 
> The Dachau outpost is not the only concentration camp site that is being turned into a refugee center in Germany.
> 
> In the middle of January, the German city of Schwerte started to move asylum-seekers who had volunteered to be relocated into a branch of the former Nazi concentration camp Buchenwald. Regional integration secretary Guntram Schneider had previously criticized the plan, saying that the city's intentions would be misunderstood abroad.



You cannot make up this stuff.


----------



## Rapid (Oct 3, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Fortunately, Germany has some unused land and buildings for the refugees.
> 
> Germany is housing refugees within Holocaust-era concentration camps
> 
> ...



I don't even know where to start because it's a lot worse than that.

They're evicting people from their own homes, as well as seizing commercial properties, to house all these migrants. They're doing the same with public facilities such as sports clubs, town halls, even SCHOOLS. Because fuck the natives and their needs, right? Germany's going full extremist but with the left in power this time.






Can't find the story about the school teachers and their pupils being forced to move to another school at short notice, but I did read it.


----------



## Trev (Oct 3, 2015)

Meanwhile in Canada: Our politcal party leaders promise to make our economy better then it was before in the hopes of getting elected. Then bitch and moan that we aren't brining in enough refugees. NDP, Liberals call for increased refugee settlement in Canada by year's end | Election 2015 If we allow all these refugees in they are just going to run the economy into the ground. Not to mention the short term memories of our politicians. Apparently there isn't any need to screen immigrants. You'd think they would wise up already considering an Air Force Firefighter and an Infantry soldier where both murdered on Canadian soil by IS sympathizers and our parliment was attacked. But "OH NO!" Don't mention threats to national security. Because that's apparently the "politics of fear." Which the leader of the Liberal Party said in a debate when the Prime Minister was mentioning the "Toronto 18" terrorist plot which involved blowing up the CN Tower, blowing up several buildings in downtown Toronto and beheading the PM. But apparently we are being affriad for no reason despite the fact we have been attacked, CSIS and various police agencies stopped other attacks, and we have been named as a target on a terrorist hit list. So please bring these people in with no background checks, and several being members of IS not to mention smash our country into the ground. Keep in up politicians you're doing great work commiting treason.:wall:


----------



## pardus (Oct 3, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> Fortunately, Germany has some unused land and buildings for the refugees.
> 
> Germany is housing refugees within Holocaust-era concentration camps
> 
> ...


----------



## Rapid (Oct 5, 2015)

Germany faces 1.5 million asylum claims this year - report - BBC News

*The number of people seeking asylum in Germany this year will be as high as 1.5 million - almost double the previous estimate, German media report.*

Spread your ass cheeks, Germans. Your government has decided to fuck you over, and there's nothing you can do about it.

Get this though, Merkel is tipped to win the Nobel Peace Prize... so it was all worth it! The cultural suicide, as well as the strain put on schools, hospitals and the benefits system -- not to mention the impending crime waves and heightened terror threats -- will be all worth it.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 5, 2015)

Rapid said:


> Germany faces 1.5 million asylum claims this year - report - BBC News
> 
> *The number of people seeking asylum in Germany this year will be as high as 1.5 million - almost double the previous estimate, German media report.*
> 
> ...


Where will the behouse, schools? private homes? hospitals?


----------



## Rapid (Oct 5, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Where will the behouse, schools? private homes? hospitals?



Towards the bottom of the previous page I posted some info on how they were evicting their own citizens and appropriating private and public properties. Yep. Fucking insane.


----------



## Trev (Oct 5, 2015)

Rapid said:


> Towards the bottom of the previous page I posted some info on how they were evicting their own citizens and appropriating private and public properties. Yep. Fucking insane.


 History repeating itself. The German government oppressing Germans. I wonder who will carry out these evictions? The Stasi perhaps?


----------



## x SF med (Oct 5, 2015)

Trev said:


> History repeating itself. The German government oppressing Germans. I wonder who will carry out these evictions? The Stasi perhaps?




the STASI died with East Germany, the Bundespolizei picked up the slack with support from GSG9.


----------



## Trev (Oct 6, 2015)

x SF med said:


> the STASI died with East Germany, the Bundespolizei picked up the slack with support from GSG9.


 I know. I was implying Germany was socialist.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 21, 2016)

A little late now...

Angela Merkel admits she lost control of refugee crisis

_German Chancellor Angela Merkel wishes she could turn back the clock on her refugee policy, she has admitted. 
Ms Merkel took responsibility for her conservative party's second electoral defeat in two weeks in Berlin on Sunday, as voters rejected her open-door policy just a year before a federal election.
"For some time, we didn't have enough control," the chancellor said in a speech on Monday. "No one wants a repeat of last year's situation, including me."
She also said if she could she would "turn back time by many, many years" to prepare Germany for the influx of refugees.
_
I offer you this video interpretation of Ms. Merkel's announcement -


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 3, 2016)

Damn I hate agreeing with Putin...

Vladimir Putin condemns Europe’s handling of migrants | Daily Mail Online

_His comments come off the back of a case in Austria last week, which saw an Iraqi migrant have his conviction of raping a 10-year-old boy at a swimming pool in Vienna overturned.
It came after the migrant, identified as 20-year-old Amir A., claimed that it was a 'sexual emergency' because he had not had sex for four months.
He was originally convicted of the crime but it was overturned because a court didn't prove he realized the boy was saying no._


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 4, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Damn I hate agreeing with Putin...
> 
> Vladimir Putin condemns Europe’s handling of migrants | Daily Mail Online
> 
> ...


WTFO?!  Are you sure that's a real/legit story? It can't be....right?!


----------



## Gunz (Nov 4, 2016)

It is.

When you open the floodgates to a polluted river, you get the pollution along with the water. And the filtration system (i.e. screening and security) is faulty, inadequate and overwhelmed. That goes for Europe _and_ the US.  Just as an example, look at the expansion and success of MS 13 in the US over the past two decades. Those we deport are back the next month.

Creating a Monster: MS-13 and How United States Immigration Policy Produced The Worlds Most... | Gonzaga Journal of International Law


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 4, 2016)

Blizzard said:


> WTFO?!  Are you sure that's a real/legit story? It can't be....right?!



Here's the original story.

Man who raped 10-year-old boy because of 'sexual emergency' has conviction overturned


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 4, 2016)

That's fucked.  Now I have to cross Austria off my list of countries that I still like.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 4, 2016)

Blizzard said:


> That's fucked.  Now I have to cross Austria off my list of countries that I still like.



Might as well cross off the whole EU, that's where a lot of this mindset comes from; the unelected elite.


----------



## Rapid (Nov 4, 2016)

Eastern European countries are the only ones with any balls left to stand up to this bullshit. Probably because they're not profitable enough to be exploited by those who've brainwashed and ruined the populations of England, France, Germany, etc. A lot of the people in Eastern Europe still hold largely conservative values and traditions.

Hungarian PM vows to resist EU's 'misguided' migrant policy

*Hungarian PM vows to resist EU's 'misguided' migrant policy*


Eastern Europe -- beautiful women and cheap food/booze. A winning combination.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 4, 2016)

An insightful article about the Syrian refugee question and what it means to the US as we follow in the footsteps of the EU with regard to immigration.

_
Nothing has provoked the ire of America’s bipartisan political class as much as Donald Trump’s recent proposal that the U.S. should suspend the acceptance of refugees from Syria and other terrorist-supporting nations until we find a way of perfecting the screening process to ensure that we are not admitting terrorists or terror sympathizers. On its face this proposal was not unreasonable. Most of these refugees do not have adequate documentation, intelligence agencies do not have sufficient information to determine whether or not they have terrorist connections or intend to engage in terrorism, and the heads of our security agencies have warned that active terrorists will inevitably slip through security screening cracks._

Who We Are As A People


----------

